# Guernsey Radio



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

As part of my research into the short-range maritime radio stations in the UK, I'm currently looking for historical information about the non-Post Office stations around the coast, such as those in the Channel Islands. I'm currently looking at Jersey Radio/GUD and have found some good information about that particular station, but information about Guernsey Radio/GUC is proving more elusive. I know the original station commenced in around 1920 with callsign GKA (indeed!) but closed a few years later, only to be revived with callsign GUC, with MF W/T and R/T services - VHF arriving later. It then became St. Peter Port Radio and finally became incorporated within Guernsey Coastguard.

Would appreciate any historical information or useful leads about the station - and all information used will be credited in my forthcoming book about the stations.

Many thanks

Larry +


----------

